# Best Roller for Wood Shelves ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm doing closet built ins and will be painting it tomorrow. I don't want to get hung up with fibers all in the paint, on the shelving. I'm going to roll on and tip off with a brush. SW SG Emerald latex. The shelving is a new eng FJ product that has a pretty thick primer already on it. Its pretty good stuff.

So what's your recommendation for a 4" reg or 6" hot dog roller cover so I can keep it moving right out of the gate ? 

I've got those pink 6"...no way, and some white woven...still has lint.

What about sheep skin or a particular Purdy product ?

I'll be at SW in the morning.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I like the finish of a foam roller.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Tom M said:


> I like the finish of a foam roller.


Ditto on the foam roller. 

You do need to move fast as it will have a tendency to leave lines if you don't go back over what you painted. Quick strokes.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Microfiber


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup on micro fiber and foam. where the pics:blink:


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I recall being told not to use microfiber with emerald, not that I care , I mean it's probably white , anyhow the dark color came out gross , I'd be a bit wary of emerald till they figure out how to get consistent wall color


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I use the shed resistant from the paint store. I wash them a few times and roll them on some masking tape 100x and wash them again. I never could get a liking to the foam covers. I find the shedding isn't as bad with latex as with oil.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

It wasn"t the shedding for the micro fibers that, I was refering to, but that the color got inconsistent, they had a note specifically right in front of the product, it said don't use microfiber, I thought , hell that's rediculous but there it was what do I know, I just change the product, wayyy safer


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. 

Used white woven 6" hot dog - tip off with brush. Paint was SW ProClassic SG latex extra white. Added some XIM to flow. Looks great. No problem with lint.


----------

